# The MARCH Sales Thread



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all, last month, Robert J Crane started the February Sales thread. What an inspiration. I have a VERY busy work schedule normally (engineering - 6 days a week+) and at times, find it hard to keep writing. After reading his inspirational words (rags to riches), it motivated me to keep "plugging" along writing. I may have averaged only a few hundred words a day, but his message kept me going and now when I add up the scores, I'm nearly 3/4 of the way done with a sequel I'm working on (to Tear in Time). Honestly... it really was that thread that motivated me.

Thanks Robert...



Day 1 of March: @100 sold across all books


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

My turn!

*March sales, all books*
Not included: B&N, Apple, Diesel, Sony, etc. since I don't have the numbers yet.


DateAMZ US AMZ UK AMZ DE AMZ FR AMZ ES  AMZ IT AMZ JP AMZ CA AMZ BR Kobo Smashwords Grand TallyDay 10​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​*0*​Day 21​1​0​1​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​*3*​Day 31​1​0​3​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​*5*​Day 4-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 5-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 62​1​0​3​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​*6*​Day 7-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 8-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 9-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 10 -​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 11-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 12-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 13-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 14-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 15-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 16-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 17-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 18-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 19-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 20-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 21-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 22-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 23-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 24-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 25-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 26-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 27-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 28-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 29-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 30-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​Day 31-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​-​*-*​


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

How awesome, Chris. Congrats.
Me: 2 . . . which is way better than zero.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Strangely, in March so far, I am selling only in the UK.


----------



## robwhite247 (Jan 25, 2013)

I only ever seem to sell in UK, maybe because of the very 'British' style but hey, I keep on plugging away.

Sales for yesterday 1st March: DIRTY 22 THE FIX 13 and 2 'Borrows'

Robert http://robwhite247.wix.com/itscriminal


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, RobertJCrane--whom I will be one day--makes me check my sales numbers like a maniac .

Day One, about 110 across all platforms, which is nice because the end of February was painful.

I have a new novella coming out this week so I'm excited. I love this odd feeling of dread and joy mixed together.


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

After a slump of no sales for about a week, I finished the first off with a nice four sales. (Well, okay, five, but the fifth was a freebie that wasn't a freebie somewhere.)


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll play! 36 sales so far across Amazon and B&N. By far my strongest showing for the beginning of a month- let's hope it continues.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

6 so far!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

55 so far. It's going to be a good month, I can tell.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

43 so far with, oddly, (for me) 19 of them from the UK.

Go, March, go!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

My wife is stomping me in sales as usual. She's got 29 this month to my 5.


----------



## dldkrypto (Mar 18, 2012)

9 sales and 3 borrows in the US, and 6 sales in the UK.  Some of those sales are down to an ad I have at Kindle Nation Daily.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

After two days of no sales, five in one day. Two at .com and three at .uk.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

I've sold a whopping four ebooks so far. I am starting to see results from my latest promo, though, and even sold two paperback copies of Perfect Me to the UK. A first, for me. Someone also bought the sequel over there.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Zero sales so far.

About what I expected.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Two today on Amazon US.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I've only cried 6 times this month. Someone yelled at me on Facebook for being a spammer (someone who doesn't understand how Facebook works, apparently), and I nearly made it to 7.

I've made about 200 sales on Amazon US, spread across many titles.

That is 33.3 sales per cry.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Dalya said:


> I've only cried 6 times this month. Someone yelled at me on Facebook for being a spammer (someone who doesn't understand how Facebook works, apparently), and I nearly made it to 7.
> 
> I've made about 200 sales on Amazon US, spread across many titles.
> 
> That is 33.3 sales per cry.


There's only one solution obviously: have more breakdowns!

And put them on YouTube. With affiliate links to Amazon.


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

3 US, 3 UK.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll see you a breakdown and raise you a meltdown.  I sold one yesterday and only 10 in Feb.  I'm pretty discouraged today.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> I'll see you a breakdown and raise you a meltdown. I sold one yesterday and only 10 in Feb. I'm pretty discouraged today.





Dalya said:


> I've only cried 6 times this month. Someone yelled at me on Facebook for being a spammer (someone who doesn't understand how Facebook works, apparently), and I nearly made it to 7.
> 
> I've made about 200 sales on Amazon US, spread across many titles.
> 
> That is 33.3 sales per cry.


For both of you:

{{very big hugs}}


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

0
Zero
Brown 
Brown Bar
Brown Chocolate 
Chocolate Bar
Snickers!

I win!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


Dayum! Congrats!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Dayum! Congrats!


Thanks.  I'm still having trouble believing it.

Edit: Just for comparison, I sold about ten books last March.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


Holy sh**balls!!! That is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

About 500


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

I've sold 1 so far but I'm actually really stoked.  I write erotica shorts and haven't published in over a month but I've got some big plans for pushing out some new stories during March.  So, I'm actually really excited about the potentials the month holds.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done, TSW/Cassia!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

smreine said:


> Well done, TSW/Cassia!


Thanks, Sara.

Man, I was just about to delete my post. I feel like I committed some kind of social faux pas. I shouldn't have posted that. Then you had to go and out me.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

I like seeing the big numbers. I like seeing them more when people cop to having once sold fewer books in a month than I have in two days. (11 sold, 2 borrows for about $20 assuming a $2 select split thus far in March.)

Awesome stories like this give me, at least, something to point to and say "one day, I too will sell for more than coffee money" . . .


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

That one girl said:


> Thanks, Sara.
> 
> Man, I was just about to delete my post. I feel like I committed some kind of social faux pas. I shouldn't have posted that. Then you had to go and out me.


I think it's fantastic. Lets us all know there's room to grow. (Me especially!)


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

That one girl said:


> Thanks, Sara.
> 
> Man, I was just about to delete my post. I feel like I committed some kind of social faux pas. I shouldn't have posted that. Then you had to go and out me.


Way to go, T.S...err...Cassia...err..whatever.  That is well done.



JeanneM said:


> I'll see you a breakdown and raise you a meltdown. I sold one yesterday and only 10 in Feb. I'm pretty discouraged today.


I know it's tough, and I felt like quitting a few times myself (may be understating it), but I'm so glad I didn't when I was full-time last February and my entire month's effort yielded...8 books sold. Just hang in there.

I only check sales numbers once a day, so at 7 this morning I was at 401 for the month.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Way to go, T.S...err...Cassia...err..whatever.  That is well done.
> 
> I know it's tough, and I felt like quitting a few times myself (may be understating it), but I'm so glad I didn't when I was full-time last February and my entire month's effort yielded...8 books sold. Just hang in there.
> 
> I only check sales numbers once a day, so at 7 this morning I was at 401 for the month.


You've beaten my day job weekly salary by about $300. Nicely done. I've decided you are my mentor, even though you won't actually be doing any mentoring.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

smreine said:


> For both of you:
> 
> {{very big hugs}}


Thanks. I needed that.  Well, that or a slap in the chops to stop me being such a whiner. LOL


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Robert.  And Cassia....that is awesome! Congrats!

R.A. Hobbs...I love the way your mind works. _*reaches for chocolate and smiles*_


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


To quote the old Pat Benatar song, "I love rock 'n roll," and you are surely rock'n and roll'n.

I hope it stays at that pace for months and months.

I was going to post my numbers, but after the above, I think I'll slink back and work on this next novel. I'm going to need it just to keep on the same lap as some of you folks.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Patrick Szabo said:


> You've beaten my day job weekly salary by about $300. Nicely done. I've decided you are my mentor, even though you won't actually be doing any mentoring.


Sorry, I already called dibs on being Darth Maul to RJC's Darth Sidious.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Then I'll have to go the Vader route. Enjoy being cut in half.

Hmm, but then I would have to betray RJC for the sake of something as silly as a son. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey... I sold a book! Sweet!   March is already going better than February.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

So far 2. YAY now I can order from the dollar menu


----------



## Calpurnius (Feb 13, 2013)

That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


That's incredible! Well done!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sold 6 so far!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you, Robert.  And Cassia....that is awesome! Congrats!
> 
> R.A. Hobbs...I love the way your mind works. _*reaches for chocolate and smiles*_


Just ditto this! Awesomeness everywhere, for everyone, that's the goal... 

I just hope all you big-time sellers aren't eating chocolate, too. That wouldn't be fair. (I have a teenager in the house and trust me I know when things are not fair.)

Yea March!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

EC Sheedy said:


> I just hope all you big-time sellers aren't eating chocolate, too. That wouldn't be fair. (I have a teenager in the house and trust me I know when things are not fair.)


I thought it was cool for about half a day when my brother hit puberty and became a real person in my teenaged mind (5 years older) and that he liked nearly everything I liked, and not what our sister liked - food, music, etc. Until he ate all my nutella and Milo.  Not fair.

My sister got to eat her olives and smoked mussels in peace.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

So far, this is my best month ever; 8! *happydance*



That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.





That one girl said:


> Edit: Just for comparison, I sold about ten books last March.


Congratulations! I'm doing an even happier happydance for you!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Mathew Reuther said:


> I like seeing the big numbers. I like seeing them more when people cop to having once sold fewer books in a month than I have in two days. (11 sold, 2 borrows for about $20 assuming a $2 select split thus far in March.)
> 
> Awesome stories like this give me, at least, something to point to and say "one day, I too will sell for more than coffee money" . . .


Thanks. I have an irrational fear of people hating me. I sometimes forget that there may be someone who finds me inspirational. I gave up everything last March to write full-time (yes, with a whole ten sales under my belt). With no job, I moved to Portugal to write full-time for six months while staying rent-free in a relative's home. I gave myself a year from March 27, 2012 to starting making as much as I made at my last job (about $5,000/mo.).

I never expected this and I'm still trying to figure out how it happened. I've cried about thirty times this week whenever I think of how difficult the past year has been, just trying to push through the doubt and keep writing. Having to accept help from my family has been especially difficult. I've always been fiercely independent. I've been a single mom for seventeen years. It's cool to know that this may inspire someone.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

smreine said:


> Sorry, I already called dibs on being Darth Maul to RJC's Darth Sidious.


And here I was following you. Maybe you're Liam Neeson and I'm Ewan McGregor. That means Patrick has to marry Natalie Portman and become a bad actor before getting stuck in a suit for the rest of his life.

And you can strike me down, Patrick, but I will become more powerful than ever...


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> And here I was following you. Maybe you're Liam Neeson and I'm Ewan McGregor. That means Patrick has to marry Natalie Portman and become a bad actor before getting stuck in a suit for the rest of his life.
> 
> And you can strike me down, Patrick, but I will become more powerful than ever...


Whoa whoa whoa there. I'll be Ewan McGregor, thankyouverymuch. If you want to be a padawan, you can go ahead and be the whiny guy with crazy hair.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

That one girl said:


> Thanks, Sara.
> 
> Man, I was just about to delete my post. I feel like I committed some kind of social faux pas. I shouldn't have posted that. Then you had to go and out me.


Sorry.  I remember you mentioning the single mom thing way back. You're also a fantastic writer. If anyone needs a breakout book, it's you. As for haters, well...you know what they say. Folks might be jealous, but that emotion is their problem, not yours.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

That one girl said:


> Thanks. I have an irrational fear of people hating me. I sometimes forget that there may be someone who finds me inspirational. I gave up everything last March to write full-time (yes, with a whole ten sales under my belt). With no job, I moved to Portugal to write full-time for six months while staying rent-free in a relative's home. I gave myself a year from March 27, 2012 to starting making as much as I made at my last job (about $5,000/mo.).
> 
> I never expected this and I'm still trying to figure out how it happened. I've cried about thirty times this week whenever I think of how difficult the past year has been, just trying to push through the doubt and keep writing. Having to accept help from my family has been especially difficult. I've always been fiercely independent. I've been a single mom for seventeen years. It's cool to know that this may inspire someone.


I heart this. Congrats!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

That one girl said:


> It's cool to know that this may inspire someone.


Both inspirational and a thrill to watch! Keep pushing, and hopefully this'll give you the cushion you need to get back to your other projects, if that's what you want.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

smreine said:


> Whoa whoa whoa there. I'll be Ewan McGregor, thankyouverymuch. If you want to be a padawan, you can go ahead and be the whiny guy with crazy hair.


Nah, I'll be your second padawan, Luke Skywalker. Really thankful I don't have a sister, now. Plus, Mara Jade. Always a silver lining.


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

That one girl said:


> Thanks. I have an irrational fear of people hating me. I sometimes forget that there may be someone who finds me inspirational. I gave up everything last March to write full-time (yes, with a whole ten sales under my belt). With no job, I moved to Portugal to write full-time for six months while staying rent-free in a relative's home. I gave myself a year from March 27, 2012 to starting making as much as I made at my last job (about $5,000/mo.).
> 
> I never expected this and I'm still trying to figure out how it happened. I've cried about thirty times this week whenever I think of how difficult the past year has been, just trying to push through the doubt and keep writing. Having to accept help from my family has been especially difficult. I've always been fiercely independent. I've been a single mom for seventeen years. It's cool to know that this may inspire someone.


Congrats!! You have been very inspirational to me!!!!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

RobertJCrane said:


> Nah, I'll be your second padawan, Luke Skywalker. Really thankful I don't have a sister, now. Plus, Mara Jade. Always a silver lining.


So is this Imperial cabal of evil taking recruits?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

192 sold for 2013 - 7 for March so far.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> So is this Imperial cabal of evil taking recruits?


Apparently we're now on the light side in the original trilogy, so you're welcome to be our Yoda. Sexy Yoda.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

Woohoo!!!  I'm up to two!!!  (lol... I'm honestly stoked about this!)   

Update:  Oh my... make that 3!  One in the UK.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

smreine said:


> Apparently we're now on the light side in the original trilogy, so you're welcome to be our Yoda. Sexy Yoda.


Except me. I'm the bad guy for most of the piece. Which is ok, because chicks dig the armor.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

smreine said:


> Apparently we're now on the light side in the original trilogy, so you're welcome to be our Yoda. Sexy Yoda.


Buy my books you will! *demolishes rations*


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

These ARE the books you're looking for. *waves hand*


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Whines* But I was going to go to Tosche Station to pick up some power converters!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

GOD, Luke, just SHUT YOUR FACE. shutit. Nobody cares about your stupid power converters!

Mark Hammill is the bomb diggity, though, I must say.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

When I looked earlier today I saw 3, but when I looked again, down to 2 (1 refund, UK  ). 
I won't look again until a few minutes before midnight.
Still, that pesky brown bar of shame is gone for the month for .com & UK, yippee!

Plus I'm planning on 1 or 2 new releases this month (and have an upcoming freebie day for a short story).

@That one girl, I want to be like you when I grow up (hopefully sometime later this year? lol)! 
Congrats on all the sales here!


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Ditto on the meltdown. I'm trying to stop them. Not good for the ole heart you know. 

And to all you with great sales, congrats.

RE: Star Wars: Luke's a whiny bitch, if I may say so. Give me Han!

Or just give the darned Millennium Falcon... 

Sales for this month:
So far? day one:0
day two: 1
day three: looks like.... 0 but we'll see. I have a guest post from last week I just found and am starting to get the word out about.

Hey, but last month, I sold my first one to the UK so I'm tickled by that. Oh and let me add I had about six people request one of them for review last month.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

"What the hell is an aluminum falcon?" - Palpatine


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


That's amazing! Congratulations. I'm in awe.

And congrats to everyone else who's sold anything this month!

I'm at 130 so far


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

julidrevezzo said:


> RE: Star Wars: Luke's a whiny bitch, if I may say so. Give me Han!
> 
> Or just give the darned Millennium Falcon...


Ditto! (Esp the Millennium Falcon...!)


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> So is this Imperial cabal of evil taking recruits?


Raises hand. Pick me, pick me.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

That one girl said:


> Thanks. I have an irrational fear of people hating me. I sometimes forget that there may be someone who finds me inspirational. I gave up everything last March to write full-time (yes, with a whole ten sales under my belt). With no job, I moved to Portugal to write full-time for six months while staying rent-free in a relative's home. I gave myself a year from March 27, 2012 to starting making as much as I made at my last job (about $5,000/mo.).
> 
> I never expected this and I'm still trying to figure out how it happened. I've cried about thirty times this week whenever I think of how difficult the past year has been, just trying to push through the doubt and keep writing. Having to accept help from my family has been especially difficult. I've always been fiercely independent. I've been a single mom for seventeen years. It's cool to know that this may inspire someone.


I'm so inspired by your story. Success stories are a huge part of the reason I come to this board, so I hope you won't stop sharing your success with us. 

My numbers so far this month: 1350


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

That's nothing to sneeze at, Cheryl!  Yours and many of the other posts here (That One Girl  ) are inspirational to say the least.
Keep it going!


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats to the big sellers! And congratulations to everyone for hanging on through the slow times. My motto for the past few has been "just keep swimming". I'm sure that my children think I've lost my mind as I wander through the house mumbling that. 

I'm doing a happy dance for everyone!


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Great thread, thanks for starting it! 

I began my indie journey last April with my debut novel DARK MOUNTAIN.  I changed the cover 3 times (sorry, folks) and put it on and off Select.  I put it back on the last time I changed the cover and ran the last 2 days of my free promo at the end of February.  Up until then, I had maybe 1 or 2 sales each month and over 2,000 free-loads from 13 previous free days.  

Well, something must be finally kicking loose.  I have 22 Amazon US sales, 2 Amazon UK sales, and 26 borrows of DARK MOUNTAIN in March so far.  This will easily be my best month ever.

In addition, I also released my newest 99 cent, first-in-a-series spy/espionage/thriller on February 28 and have 6 sales of it so far as well.  I am a happy camper.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats to anyone who sold anything this month, and admiration (bordering on disbelief) to Robert Crane and those who sold in the thousands!

My numbers are too weak for this obviously inspiration thread. 

I've made a resolution not to worry about sales for March and possibly the first half of April, and then to make a big push in May. Don't know if I can keep it and restrain myself, but I think the writing and reading need attention and it's worth a try.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Never mind the ebook sales (got about 85-90 including the ones reported by B&N), I sold a book on Createspace today. Now THAT is what I call an inspiration!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

1000 sales today I reached!

God, whoever writes Yoda's dialogue doesn't make enough.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

73 so far.


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally had my first 0 day. Knew it was coming since Sunday always blows, but still, it's disappointing.=( Also ruins my streak of 4+ sales a day so far.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

I squeaked out with one sale on Sunday. I was convinced it'd be a zero day until I picked up the one this evening.

I still think the month is likely to be far less impressive than the first two days would indicate. (3 borrows, 13 sales over the 1st and 2nd. Which is mega for newbie me.)


----------



## robwhite247 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

Well 77 so far in the UK and very surprisingly 2 in the US! So average of 25 per day so far. Down on last month when I was hitting 50 per day after a couple of free promos.
I'm hoping for another boost after this weekend when I'm doing a three day promo. Have hit all the sites and actually paid for some advertising on http://www.kuforum.co.uk (£9.00) cost.

I sold 1055 books last month. It also got me 21 reviews on one novel and 6 on the second (all UK I have to add.) I really didn't expect this. Not going to retire any time soon; just pressing on with the new work.

Robert


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Still nothing.   Oh well, at least I have a free run, so my BBOS has gone. That's a reason to celebrate at least!


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Hildred said:


> Finally had my first 0 day. Knew it was coming since Sunday always blows, but still, it's disappointing.=( Also ruins my streak of 4+ sales a day so far.


Yeah, same here. It's been heading that way a while now, but have just had a 0 day at AMZ US, and that hasn't happened for well over a year, more like nearly 2 years. Sold 3 copies at UK though [across 13 titles] so not a complete blank.

My self pub sales should be enjoying a boost from my new traditionally published title, that's doing well, but if anything they've declined. Last August when I had a new trad title out, my self pub sales increased by a factor of six, but whatever Amazon has done since has prevented even the slightest boost this time around.

I foresee mostly 0 days ahead now. It's disheartening.


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had 2 sales on Amazon so far, this after a two month drought and no promotion whatsoever. I had 8 on Kobo last month of all places. BN-- Helloooo in there! *Echo*, echo, echo...

I changed my search categories and seven search terms, since in hindsight some seemed, well, stupid.

Kudos to all who have sold much, kudos to all who have sold anything, to those who have sold none, don't give up the ship!

Your pal,

Li


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm finally on the US board with two, one each of my horror titles. I really need another book to come out. I'm working on it.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> 1000 sales today I reached!
> 
> God, whoever writes Yoda's dialogue doesn't make enough.


This is awesome, Ed. Well done with the new release.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

49 so far for me...not too bad, but I'd be happier if I could add a zero to the end of that number!


----------



## Rachel Hanna (May 7, 2012)

Wow! That is fantastic! Any tips on how you got there?



That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


----------



## August_V_Fahren (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't checked my sales for this month. Last month was one of the best in a long time, but it was very strange. I'd have one sale a day and then there would be days where I sold several copies in a single day after which it went back to the one a day thing. Not sure what that was all about. Maybe it was because I just joined the freebie program?


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

Awful. Less than 10 a day. 

Luckily Apple and B&N have been good to me since the new year, and February turned out great despite an equally dismal streak near the beginning of the month.
I'm keeping my spirits up by reminding myself that it's a marathon, not a sprint!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Got my first sale of the month - on apple.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

SEAN H. ROBERTSON said:


> 192 sold for 2013 - 7 for March so far.


 Oh, I want to be 20 again so I can have those gold shoes!! Great covers and congrats to you.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

A grand total of 0... It can only get better


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Rachel Hanna said:


> Wow! That is fantastic! Any tips on how you got there?


I wrote the best book I could write for a very popular genre and hired the best cover artist. Then I sent a zillion ARCs to popular book bloggers and crossed my fingers.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

12 so far.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Oh, I want to be 20 again so I can have those gold shoes!! Great covers and congrats to you.


Thanks, Jeanne. I'm still learning and evolving. Wish you all a million sales now!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I hit double digets today  

9 on .com and 1 on .ca.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

The first good news of the day was selling a copy on Amazon to extend my March sales streak.

The awesome news was my first ever sale on Kobo.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Mathew Reuther said:


> The awesome news was my first ever sale on Kobo.


I know! I have 7 total sales on Kobo over three titles. I have relatives in Canada and overseas. They are the only reason, really, that I bothered to publish there. My only triumph was that someone bought my book through Kobo in Australia. I know no one in Australia.

I truly feel that as the international ebook market begins to get traction, we will see more sales. Between Kobo, Sony, and Amazon, I strongly feel we have a good global presence. If there was a way to get inexpensive translations done in up to five languages, I think we could do even better.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

My better half has made 72 sales so far for this month. Five of those are borrows and 5 are paperbacks. I managed to get 17 sales so far, 3 of which are borrows.


----------



## robwhite247 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

I had my worst day yesterday for over a month with 10 total. The only light I can see is that there has been hardly any negative movement in position in Rankings. DIRTY has only fallen 2 places to #14 in Genre #2900 total and THE FIX about 120 to #5800 total paid. That suggests to me that sales overall on the UK site are slow so far this month. I still only have the 2 sales in the US and I have a sneaking suspicion who bought those!

Robert


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Ooh! Incredibly, I noticed a spike in my sales today. I moved up in rank from 145k to 66k from morning to about an hour and a half ago!   I'm waiting for KDP to show me how many sales that actually is (3? 5?) but this gal is doing the happy dance today!


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm feeling good.  I'm up to 10 sales for the month and rolled out 4 new titles this past weekend (3 titles of new works and 1 bundle).  So, with those 10 sales I'm up to an average of 2 a day for the month and I'm feeling great about it!


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

497 so far. Better than usual, but I'm sure sales will slow the further into the month that we get since I don't have any new releases planned for this month.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

That one girl said:


> It makes my heart race just to type this. Sales so far this month: 4,212.


   

I'm so excited for you! I've really enjoyed your writing and you totally deserve massive sales. Well done!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll play. I'm at 236 so far, mostly for one $2.99 title. That's pretty good by my standards, so I'll be content if it keeps up. But then, who'm I kidding? Give me 48 sales per day, I'm going to want an even 50. Give me 50, I'll want 60... It never ends.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

60 across all platforms. The first 2 days of the month were great (for me), then it slowed down. No new releases planned for this month, so this will probably be a weak month for me, compared to Feb. 

I also want to echo the CONGRATULATIONS to That one girl/Cassia Leo. That's a whole lot of awesomeness. What's funny is that, without knowing that you posted on here, your book was the first erotic romance I downloaded and read in the hopes that I'd learn how to write erotica from it. I learned heaps! It's great to see your success, and I hope you keep us updated.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

So far  I am at 5 (6) if you include smashwords.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my Sunday update.  I'm up to 18 sales for the month not including returns (still only on Amazon so that's all that's being included).  I rolled out 4 titles (3 original, 1 compilation) last weekend and that gave me a good solid sales boost (for me).  I'm pushing out 3 titles this weekend (2 original, 1 compilation).  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I see a similar boost.  This weekend has been dead for me, though.  Not a lot of movement.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

March has been chunking along. My first Canadian sale, first UK borrow.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Too bad March Madness doesn't just refer to basketball!  After a slow start, March seems better than January and February.

May book sales rain on everyone here.


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't feel bad, Geoff. I'm still standing...that incredible spike I mentioned? Looks like it was the result of *wait for it* all of two sales. Count 'em. Two. Oh well. I think it's the genre... horror/spec fic isn't hot. You can just come stand over here next to me though. We can annoy the passersby like good little misfits!  But I'm hearing this from all my friends. Sales seem to be down across the board.



GWakeling said:


> Still nothing.  Oh well, at least I have a free run, so my BBOS has gone. That's a reason to celebrate at least!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

33 for March, but locked in a huge promotion for my erotica series for the next five days.
We'll see what boost in sales we get by Monday!


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I was happy with my first month in February and then March hit a slowdown.  But I gave away a whole heap of books on Smashwords last week and made my first sales on Kobo so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

While I have 9 novels and 2 short stories on Amazon, only 5 seem to sell regularly.

For my KDP select novel that will leave Select next month, had 320 downloads over 3 days. I even had two downloads for Amazon France, my first ever from there. Since the 3 free days, 5 sales of that book so far and 3 borrows.

And for four other novels, 60 sales altogether so far.

My B&N sales seemed to have crashed this year, but I was selling 2 or 3 copies of 1 novel every day for a while from February to December 2012, and the others were sporadic. 

Plus the 100+ free downloads from Smashwords last week for Read an eBook Week.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Just saw that I made another sale; good as I'd almost forgotten what that feels like. lol 

Making it a grand total of 19 sales for this month so far.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm up to 19 for the month and had my very first German sale this morning!   
Now here's hoping it wasn't a mistake and they return it... 

ETA: Make that 21 :-D 

Yep, I'm totally still at the stage of getting excited over every single sale. 

I know people keep saying you need to give away thousands of books during freebie runs to get any sort of bump, but I did one over the weekend and gave away around 850 and I've already had 5 sales today, and 5 new reviews which is definitely a bump for little old me!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

96 sales on Amazon, 15 on B&N. Would have been okay if I was doing this just as a hobby...


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I was doing pretty well for the first 6 days of the month (8 sales) when something happened -- the 30 day cliff? -- and boom! No more sales. At all. And my rankings fell by 100k+.   I haz a sad.

So I went and wrote some more.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm up to 43 sales this month, which is up from last month, but still down from December and January. My wife is up to 258 sales for the month, which leads me to believe that I should be writing cookbooks.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

David Scroggins said:


> I'm up to 43 sales this month, which is up from last month, but still down from December and January. I My wife is up to 258 sales for the month, which leads me to believe that I should be writing cookbooks.


My step mother should write cookbook. She makes some of the best food. I love going over to her house for dinner!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm up to 41!   I've had 20 in the past two days!!


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Mid-month update.  Sales slowed, but steady. 90 copies of DARK MOUNTAIN with 33 Borrows (BEEN ON SELECT FOR 3 90 day runs and NOW I get borrows?)  I only have 1 sale of CRY ME A RIVER and 2 of my newest release, the first in a series, MANIC MONDAY.  I spent $35 on ads at eBook on the Cheap with absolutely no results (CRY ME A RIVER and MANIC MONDAY) and I am biting my nails about an upcoming promo from Orangeberry tours.  Hopefully, I can ride a wave of sales, reviews, and happy readers into April.  

Good luck everyone. As they say on the Red-Green Show, "We're all in this together!"


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

So far, I can't complain. Almost 5k sales (US & UK together) 
Wishing everyone massive sales


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

trublue said:


> So far, I can't complain. Almost 5k sales (US & UK together)
> Wishing everyone massive sales


5K?  I can only dream. After a good (ish) start to the month I'm up to 14 on .com and 11 in the UK, for 2 books.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Sales have been slowing down steadily for me since the holiday season, but I've sold at least one of each of my full-length novels, and all of the titles in my sci fi novella series are in the double digits.  Right now, it looks like I'll be getting royalties from Amazon US, Pubit!, CreateSpace, and Smashwords in May.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

March sales in one word - constipated!

I think I need some kind of writing laxative to flush the system out


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

My sales are still on track for meeting last month's...which is better than being lower, but will be the first time since I debuted that I haven't seen a nominal increase from the previous month. Even though I write a pretty big niche, I still feel like that with 12 titles out I should be seeing more overall. 

On the other hand, finally had a Kobo sale trickle in. Must be the end of days.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Could it be that the news about the new Pope has everyone's attention, and perhaps the result is an emphasis on pious books?

I cannot find any other explanation for the silence of the last 5 days. 

Until then, things were better.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, the last 5 days have been deathly quiet on Amazon. Certainly did not see that coming. I'm glad that things are really starting to happen elsewhere, because if I'd only had Amazon numbers to rely on I'd have had a nervous breakdown by now! 

I'm also starting to get noticed on Kobo in some very exotic places. I can now expect a few sales a month from them, which was quite unexpected when I first started.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Not as many as I'd hoped, but then again there are never enough sales to satisfy.  

What's killing me is sitting on book 1 of Gray Skies and holding up the release until after book 2 is ready. Learning some patience.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't checked yet his morning, but I'm a little over five thousand books sold for the month now, basically on pace to do a little better than last month.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> I haven't checked yet his morning, but I'm a little over five thousand books sold for the month now, basically on pace to do a little better than last month.


  Wowzers, Robert! Congratulations on your huge success.

My sales are trickling in. Making Inside Evil perma-free was a HUGE deal, and series sales are beginning to come in, as well as positive reviews for IE. Hopefully I'm on an upwards climb.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Lyndawrites said:


> 5K?  I can only dream. After a good (ish) start to the month I'm up to 14 on .com and 11 in the UK, for 2 books.


Try changing things up: New blurb, New covers, perma free for book 1 of a series etc.
Good luck


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

trublue said:


> Try changing things up: New blurb, New covers, perma free for book 1 of a series etc.
> Good luck


Thanks for the good wishes, Trublu. I hope tp dp a promo on book one soon when I release a novella in the series. Will see what happens.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

March is constipated AND anemic.  
So far it looks like I'll end up with a quarter of January sales.  However, I am looking for a big fat January remittance advice next week.  
Two-day freebie promo with 3100 downloads did NADA for sales but I did get a few nice reviews. 
New book is coming out early April, so I'm hoping for the best with that.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

I've had a single sale this week.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm up to 63. About 45 of those were since my 3 day freebie ended on Monday night. I didn't think I'd get any bump because I only gave away 850, but hey, whaddaya know. It seems to have stopped now though.   But still, I'm more than Feb, which is great! (60 for Feb). For some reason my 160 downloads in the UK translated in 20 sales and 3 borrows this week, after none the rest of the month. So far, each month is getting better (I only started in Jan) so I'm happy


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Just got the 3rd sale for the month.

Bout time I got stuck in and did the whole revamp I need to do of blogs, blurbs, covers and badging.  Maybe it will help some.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

OMG!!! I made a sale! I had to rub my eyes and count twice to make certain I wasn't mistaken!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

About two a day, both horror titles are selling. About half in the UK. Which is cool but that pays less. Maybe I'll be famous there by next year, I plan to go to London for the 2014 World SF con.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

35 paid sales for the month. Congratulations all. Encouragement to those without sales yet. Hang tough!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Ya know what's encouraging?  Having people sign up for my Chimp mail list. I have one that promises to send an email only when the new release comes out. Having people express an interest is really nice (and I'm amazed by the number of male readers that do so, actually). 
Not everyone leaves a review, but a sign-up is still a vote of confidence in my work.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

As a small seller I'm doing okay, more than one a day and with a bargain book promo next week with Free Kindle News and Tips and a smaller one with Book Blast I'm hoping to make that 100 for the month. Going to be tight, but I just broke 300 for the year so the whole 100/month thing is still on track. Got three books finished and almost ready to go but I'm waiting on my proofreader/editor who's unfortunately sick at the moment. I'm seeing gradual improvements which I'd actually prefer to a boom and then a fade. It's hard but motivating.


----------



## mwhetzel (Dec 14, 2011)

Major slowdown right now. Had a great Jan/Feb, but March has been slower. Have a new crime serial hitting at the end of the month plus the sequel to my best selling work hitting early April. Hopefully things turn around in the next few days. 

Experimenting with KOBO/Nook/iTunes with one of my titles now, but it is all tumbleweeds and crickets on those sites.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

The last few days on Amazon have been abysmal but suddenly I've got sales on Kobo to offset it.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Hildred said:


> My sales are still on track for meeting last month's...which is better than being lower, but will be the first time since I debuted that I haven't seen a nominal increase from the previous month. Even though I write a pretty big niche, I still feel like that with 12 titles out I should be seeing more overall.
> 
> On the other hand, finally had a Kobo sale trickle in. Must be the end of days.


Yep. I feel sorry for those people with one book out, hoping that their sales will improve with the release of their second. Having ten-twelve books doesn't necessarily make things a lot better.

I'm happy to sell a book a day, across ebooks, audiobooks, and paperbacks. How sad is that?


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my Sunday update -- I'm up to 33 [was 32 but I've modified for a late entry ] sales for the month. (I'm still only on Amazon but will release on other venues in June. Looking forward to the potential increase.)

I've had 6 releases (2 of them were compilations). It's my best sales month when considering it from the half-way point. The first weekend with 4 releases provided a HUGE sales jump. I think sales would have been dismal otherwise.

I've had no sales since Thursday -- so, no movement since Friday through today. I might start keeping a log of my daily sales to help me recognize trends of the week -- something I had not thought about until someone posted a thread on it.

I hope everyone is on their way to a banner month!


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my Sunday update (again).  I'm up to 57 sales for the month -- 52 US and 5 UK.  This is up from 33 sales last Sunday.

This month has been a bit of an emotional roller coaster for me.  I published 17k erotica story at a higher price pt ($3.99) holding my breath that it would sell -- and it did.  It was my biggest seller this week. Midway through the week I updated almost my entire catalog.  This had the result of changing my status in Amazon's algorithm (I believe) and my sales came to a screeching halt.  In order to get things moving again, I did an aggressive free sale of 6 of my titles over the weekend.  It worked perfectly in that I got actual sales to go along with the free ones given away.  In addition, I believe I picked up a few actual fans (not just writers) on twitter. Everything told, I'm ecstatic -- yet oddly emotionally drained.  And, in the end, I am in awe that this has turned into my best sales week ever.

I hope that everyone else out there is doing great and that your month is going well!

PS. I did begin keeping a daily log of my sales.  It has really added a new level of awareness about my sales.  Wow.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Last weekend was great, but this weekend has been, well, nothing. I've been trying to get Amazon to place _Beacon_, Part I to go permafree for two freakin' weeks and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm up to 93 (sales & borrows included). 

Hoping/wondering if I can crack the big 100 for the month.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

Bec Allinson said:


> I'm up to 93 (sales & borrows included).
> 
> Hoping/wondering if I can crack the big 100 for the month.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


Hehe thanks


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Bec Allinson said:


> I'm up to 93 (sales & borrows included).
> 
> Hoping/wondering if I can crack the big 100 for the month.


I'll wish you a hundred, then raise you 20 %. (But only if you'll stop counting then and get writing on that sequel. I'm waiting. )


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

Sitting at 7 sales. Better than last month. Here's hoping that a new release or two will make April's numbers more substantial. Congrats to all of you-- especially those who are selling tons! It's exciting to read about!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

281

Am I going to make the 300 for the month?

I lowered one of my books to $2.99 because I'm bringing out book 2 soon. Will I get some sales from that? 

Go go go!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm having a great run with my newest title, which is beating anything I've managed before all the way out of the park.

Nothing like a new title to get things moving!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Best month ever here. After Amazon decided to change my perma-free back to paid on .co.uk there's been a silver lining. Currently 96 books sold - best ever month - and on track to reach that milestone of 100 books in one month!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

413 sold so far this month. Best. Month. Ever. I only wish every month was like this.


----------



## Brad__W (Feb 27, 2013)

Colin Taber said:


> I'm having a great run with my newest title, which is beating anything I've managed before all the way out of the park.
> Nothing like a new title to get things moving!


I can agreee to that Colin! The release of a new title at the start of the month has boosted my March sales and I'm sitting at 130 so far for the month. April 'might' slow down unless I can get my Omnibus Edition out with the re-edited & re-formatted versions to keep the momentum going until Book 4 of the series is released in the start of May & a new series kicks off a few weeks later (fingers crossed).

Good luck to all!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

My new title is closing on 800 across all platforms. I don't really know why it's going so well. I just hope it doesn't fall in a heap in two weeks when it hits its 30 day cliff.


----------



## Brad__W (Feb 27, 2013)

Colin Taber said:


> My new title is closing on 800 across all platforms.


Awesome! 
No... let me just repeat that to be quite clear on the matter... that is AWESOME! 
(Must check them out and add to the d/l count!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Brad__W said:


> Awesome!
> No... let me just repeat that to be quite clear on the matter... that is AWESOME!
> (Must check them out and add to the d/l count!


Thanks!

The total so far beats my previous best month by more than double, so something magical is happening to some degree.


----------



## Brad__W (Feb 27, 2013)

Colin Taber said:


> Thanks!
> The total so far beats my previous best month by more than double, so something magical is happening to some degree.


I hope it continues and you can have a good lunch or two of garlic prawns down the Witch's Cauldron in Subi!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

EC Sheedy said:


> I'll wish you a hundred, then raise you 20 %. (But only if you'll stop counting then and get writing on that sequel. I'm waiting. )


Heh, sometimes I'm really tempted to just get my partner to change my password on KDP and only let me look at them once a week so I stop thinking about them!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Colin Taber said:


> My new title is closing on 800 across all platforms. I don't really know why it's going so well. I just hope it doesn't fall in a heap in two weeks when it hits its 30 day cliff.


That's great, Colin! It caught my eye last week and I got it. Looks very interesting and is near the top of my TBR pile


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Bec Allinson said:


> That's great, Colin! It caught my eye last week and I got it. Looks very interesting and is near the top of my TBR pile


Thanks Bec. 

I suspect it has a good balance of quirk and unique. We'll see what happens over coming weeks.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

893 sold so far this month on Amazon as of this posting (does not include international, or itunes/BN/Kobo). Definitely better than January or February, but a new release at the end of February certainly helped.


----------



## cpasley (Mar 13, 2013)

67 this month... a bit better than my previous best month, and the majority of which was gained after my 3 free promo days... before that it was a dismal month at a whopping 4 sales.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

So far I have sold 14


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

So far, I'm at about 1200 sales for the month which is way down from last month (no surprise) but way, way up from this month last year.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm well up on last month - this looks like the 3rd year that my best months will be Mar/Apr/May. Don't know why my sales peak in these months.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

58 and rising! Closing the month strong with a sales flurry that started 24 hours ago!


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

*2012* / 6 titles / Jan / 1077 sold Feb / 365 sold March / 240 sold
*2013* / 9 titles / Jan / 89 sold Feb / 50 sold so far in March / 35 sold

Can you pick up the slight trace of a pattern here? If I keep at it, I might get down to zero sales for all 9 titles.

Who was it who said, "Write more books and you'll definitely sell more"? He's probably got some land in Florida he'll want to sell you when the tide goes out.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

After a blazing start to the month following my end-of-February free promo of DARK MOUNTAIN, I have slowed down.  104 total sales (after subtracting 3 head-scratching returns) and 35 borrows.  At mid-month, I was averaging 15 sales a day.  Now I am lucky to get 1 a day.  Another title coming out in April.  Hope that pumps things back up.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

In March up till today: 324 on Kindle (including KOLL borrows), 5 on Smashwords. Best month so far, thanks to my Select free days. Before that, I sold about one copy a day so 30 a month. I only have one book out so far, so I don't know how those sales compare to other people's results (some have so many books out there!!)


----------



## LTucker (Aug 8, 2012)

Still quiet here, although setting my novel to perma-free pushed it up the ranks and added pages and pages of also-reads.

I've experimented with pricing, collecting shorts into batches of 2/3/4/etc, but it's just a hard slog for a new writer to gain traction.

I'm working on the sequel to my novel, and with the nice reviews for the first I'm hoping it'll translate into sales for the second.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

March has been a bounce back month for me after a three month doldrums. I had hoped for it, but was worried my hopes would be unfounded, but all is well. I had book three of my sci-fi series come out 5th March. Thank God and the fans it was well received and has stayed on the first page of its category so far. 801 sales at kindle, 16 at Barnes (I'm new at Barnes only 5days) 16 at Createspace, 16 at Kobo Still waiting to go live at apple.

My best month ever was last August when book 2 came out. My sci-fi again. My fantasy has entered the long tail people talk about, with sales down to one or two a day. I'm hoping that entering Barnes and getting iTunes on side will change their status.

All in all, I'm happy as I am going to be writing full time from July and need all the luck I can get.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Wishing you all the luck in the world! 

And you know what? I think its pretty courageous when I read about someone going full time.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

S. Shine said:


> Wishing you all the luck in the world!
> 
> And you know what? I think its pretty courageous when I read about someone going full time.


Thanks for the good wishes, but it was a forced move. I'm being made redundant from my 31year long career as an engineer with Ford. I'm using it as the push I need to start a new life. Scary but exciting too. If it weren't for the fact I need to pay bills, I would have jumped into writing full time years ago. Thank God for Kindle, or I might be the proverbial starving writer for real.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

My best month so far, but most likely a total anomaly. Judging by the 2 1 star reviews I just got back to back, I'm thinking the fact is out of the bag: I'm a hack.

At 463 sales, 306 borrows for _Forsaken_.
At 10 sales, 4 borrows for _A Feast of Infinite Rot_. 
At 17 sales, 5 borrows for _A Hollow Dream of Summer's End_.

Haven't checked .co.uk .ca, or the other sites. Haven't checked Createspace.

What I find interesting is both _Forsaken_ and _A Hollow Dream of Summer's End_ were featured on Ereader News Today at the end of Feb, but my novel got a much, much more significant post-freebie bump than my novella did.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

99 *bites fingernails*

*tells self not to check again until tomorrow* 

*knows that resistance is futile and that she will check again on her next break*


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I doubled my monthly sales today.  Went from 3 to 6.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Bravo to all...just being self-published is a victory.  68 sold in March for me, 1255 sold all-time!


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Passed the 100 mark weeee 

109 for March.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

About 150 on Amazons. Sales totals have been slipping over the past few months. Sadly, my HCG book, which is my biggest seller by a mile, has been falling and I've been focusing on fiction, which isn't selling enough to make up the difference. I need to publish some more titles and get sales rolling along better.
I've been doing this for almost 2 years now, and I do think the secret to success is good books and lots of them!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

My figures (three pen names, around forty titles):

Amazon: 790
Amazon UK: 131
B&N: 829
ARe: 243

I think this may be the first time my B&N sales have outstripped my Amazon.com sales. Amazon used to reliably produce two to three times my B&N sales, but my sales there have been trailing off. It's interesting to observe patterns; my m/m books are doing well in the UK (and even sold a few copies in France), and are pretty much my ONLY sellers on ARe. My hetero erotic romance name is still my bestseller on Amazon.com. On iTunes, as far as I can tell--for February, the most recent figures on SW-- my "regular" romance does well (although it's bombing everywhere else), and my erotic romance is doing relatively poorly.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

I can pretty much call March.  113 sales (3 books) and 35 borrows.  

I am not sure I will carry any momentum into April.  It will have to stand on its own. One new release planned for April.  DARK MOUNTAIN will be the Orangeberry Pick of the Week starting April 1st.  Maybe those 2 things will prime the pump for a good start to April.  Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

March was a good month for me. Almost as good as January, which was amazeballs, but not quite.

Amazon ruled for me but my Barnes & Nobles sales were up over 500%!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

56 so far for March.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I have ended on 119, I was hoping for 100 so I'm really happy to have gone over that. It was helped in part I think by setting one of them to free for the month with Amazon matching at the last moment. Now I'm hanging out for the B&N numbers to update on Smashwords as it looks like I have a few there as well but that will show up when it shows up I guess.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

86 sales -- 68 US + 2 borrow, 13 UK, 1 DE, 2 CA.  

I had some returns, especially on some of the non .com amazon cites.  

This was my best month ever.  I hit an enormous slump mid month but an aggressive two day free-sale of 6 of my titles got things back on track and even catapulted my numbers forward. I've got 13 titles out, all of them erotica or erom and two of them are compilations. 

So far I'm only on Amazon but I'll be shopping my main series on some other cites in June.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

158 so far which is exactly the same as February, though revenue is way down as most of those were bargain book sales.

Big surprise is that my little horror collection has found some actual traction, selling 41 copies so far after a pitiful Select promo result of just 242 downloads. My overall frees to sales ratio is 57 - 1, so I'm hoping that there might be other factors involved. 

In 2012 I had 415 total sales but so far in 2013 I've had 436 so can't complain. Got a Select promo this week and then a Bookbub bargain book next so should hit the 100/sales a month target again for April. Got a big novel out this month too, plus at least one more mini anthology to make 27 total items so things are looking bright even if I'm still only barely covering my costs. Still, last March I had 15 sales, so 158 is a definite step in the right direction ...


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, I made 60 cents for my affiliate links!  That's practically half a cup of coffee!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Hey, I made 60 cents for my affiliate links! That's practically half a cup of coffee!


Haha, I just an email saying I didn't make the minimum ... apparently it's $100, so at the rate I'm going I should get there in about nine years ...!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

headofwords said:


> Haha, I just an email saying I didn't make the minimum ... apparently it's $100, so at the rate I'm going I should get there in about nine years ...!


I've opted to get Amazon gift certificate. 
Now what to buy first...


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

AMAZON: 50 US, 8 UK, 1 DE, 8 ES
SmashW: 3 (reported)

I only put out one new story this month. In that sense it was tough. I have 8 stories, 5 translated to Spanish.
I just started writing at the end of December with my first story published in January. 

I'm ecstatic about the future. I should have 2-3 stories coming in April.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

This was my first month with a novel out there in the universe. Mortality sold 53 copies (with almost 20 of those being physical copies that are probably sitting in the homes of various family members right now), so I'm pretty happy. Solid start.

The prequel short story collection sold 16 copies while in Select. It'll be done its run and off to D2D on the 4th, so I'm curious to see if that changes the numbers at all.

Really... I'm just excited to finally have numbers to contribute to this thread!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Well, March is done. It's April Fools day and the brown bars are all in place again except.... (drum roll) I have 5 sales already at UK store wheeee! March was a good month for me with book three of my sci-fi series released. That book shoved my sales for the series up to 979 sold. Together with my other books my total for the month (kindle only) is 1035 in the US, 297 in the UK, 8 DE, 5 FR, and 3 in CA

I still find it weird (but good don't get me wrong) that readers across the pond like me more than the home crowd. Then again, maybe they know me too well over here... hmmmm, hehehehe.

Edit spelling


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I had my worst sales month in a while. I haven't had a new release in forever, so it's my own fault. My wife, on the other hand, had an excellent month. She's consistently releasing books and building her reader base.

My sales:

Sales - 70
Borrows - 9
Total - 70

Wife's sales:

Paperback sales - 32
Kindle e-book sales - 547
Borrows - 67
Total - 646

She has 5 books out, with a sixth coming in a few days. The majority of the sales came from two books that have a similar theme.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

62 for March. I'm happy!  

So that's 5 in January, 41 in February, and now hoping April will get me to, say, 100!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Because I believe in numbers, and not in "better than last month" waffle.

Amazon US 101
Amazon UK 8
Kobo 147
B&N 79
Createspace 1
Smashwords 2
Apple 5
Sony 2

Total 345

Average income per book is about $3. I have books priced from 99c to $9.99. My $4.99 titles are by far the most popular.

It is good to see the Amazon numbers bounce back, because in January, I sold less than 20, while all other outlets were equal or better. 

Next month will be another crucial point in my sales, I hope, when I release the second book in the Aghyrians series.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Woohoo! Best month in the books!

March 2013:

Amazon (all sites): 604 *including 3 from .it which is a first!.. and .ca seemed to blow up (relatively speaking)
B&N: 30
ARe: 2 (I didn't publish my latest novel there, yet)
Smashwords: I don't track, but I had a few sales there
Apple: 9

Total: 645

Previous best: January '13 - 570


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm...  I was just working on some sales numbers and realized that, at some point over the last week, I passed the 2,000 sales mark, overall. Yippee!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Two for March.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I actually thought I was on my way to breaking the $1000 in a month goal..until good friday. it slowed to a crawl and I ended up with an estimate of 970.

Still pretty daggone happy with that!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Two for March.


That sucks.  I just checked and saw that one story is 55 pages and the other 88. Have you ever considered chopping them both in two parts? Put part one on permafree and charge the 2.99 for part two? You might want to give that a try as it seems things can only get better.

Here's to many more sales for April!


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

My first self-published book just went live two days ago...four sales so far. I'll take it.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a great month after a new release kicked into gear around the 14th.

The final numbers beat anything I've managed before for ebooks, but I don't know whether this is something that's just going to fade away once the 30 day new release window closes.

So, the end result is: 

1305 sales across all channels (1223 on Kindle at .com).

We'll see how we go from here.


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

I've never had anything to contribute to these threads before. I was all excited for the day I would, but now that I do, I feel a little embarrassed posting it. It's been a crazy week, and I didn't do anything to deserve sales going nuts, but they have been. I'm currently waiting for the other shoe to drop, which I assume should be any day now, so I guess I may as well enjoy it while it lasts. 

So, here goes. I published Locked on the 25th of March, and it did about 710 copies in those six days, all channels considered (637 of them came on Amazon US). I'm totally stunned. It's not a huge amount of cash, given the title is at $0.99 for now, but that response is beyond anything I possibly imagined. Aside from two or three blog reviews that popped up since launch, I haven't done much in the way of marketing yet (I was saving that for this coming month). I honestly have no idea what happened, but I can't seem to stop smiling.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

S. Shine said:


> That sucks.  I just checked and saw that one story is 55 pages and the other 88. Have you ever considered chopping them both in two parts? Put part one on permafree and charge the 2.99 for part two? You might want to give that a try as it seems things can only get better.
> 
> Here's to many more sales for April!


Thanks - but the sales are actually better than I'd expected! One is just under 10k & the other just under 20k & both are at $2.99 for the ebook. I've only done the bare minimum of publicity - stuff that I don't even think of as publicity but that some people do. I'm always pleasantly surprised when anyone finds them! The long-term goal is to get more titles out & then I expect that sales will pick up organically. If not, I'll look at doing some publicity once I've got enough titles out to make it worth while & once I have enough free time to do it!

Basically, it's a struggle to get anything published until my son starts school in another two or three years - so any sales I make before then are a bonus. I don't mind if I make sales on a title now or in ten years time, so I'm in no rush. I'm just slowly adding to my catalogue.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Maya Cross said:


> ...I feel a little embarrassed posting it...
> 
> ...but I can't seem to stop smiling.


Hey Maya, those were my feelings, too. I guess we should just enjoy it.

People like the info, it helps, that makes posting it worth it.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Good month for me. 637 borrows and rentals, all kindle. First month to make over a thousand dollars.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

Correction. Of course I meant to say sales and borrows!


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm obviously doing something seriously wrong. Not really trying to build a pity party, but man, my numbers aren't even 1 percent of what a lot of people report in this thread.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

71 sales and borrows in March.  Grateful!  I dreamt last night that I saw an Amazon report of over 3, 000 sales ...let that be for April.  Congratulations all!


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

I wound up with 6144.

74.2% - Amazon (4224 US, 315 UK, 18 the rest)
22.4% - B&N (1377)
2.7% - Kobo (165)
0.7% - Apple (40)
0.08% - Paperbacks (5)

First month with nothing in Select. About half were $0.99, the rest $3.99. This is close to 25% of my entire lifetime sales and it doesn't feel entirely real yet. On the other hand, chances of repeating the numbers in April are.. low. ;P


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> I wound up with 6144.
> 
> 74.2% - Amazon (4224 US, 315 UK, 18 the rest)
> 22.4% - B&N (1377)
> ...


Heckuva job there Ed! Congrats!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> On the other hand, chances of repeating the numbers in April are.. low. ;P


Why?


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

3200--Amazon U.S.
880--Amazon U.K.
200--B&N

Overall, I am very, very happy this month. From November to March, I've made the amount of money I made all of last year. I hope this means in 2013 I make double the amount of money I made in 2012, because that would be awesome. But there is no way to know that yet.

(And sarbonn, I spent a good year and a half only making the minimum Amazon payout every three months. Keep on keeping on. You never know what will happen.  )


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

51 total in March, not including paperbacks (I can't figure out how to see past months on Createspace.) 50 were split evenly between the US and the UK, with one in Germany.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

The numbers are in and they are ho-hum:

Amazon ebooks - 3,001
Createspace - 2,944
B&N - 377
KOBO - 107
iTunes - 169
Wholesale - 1,293
Extended Distribution - 449
Web Page - 176

Total: 8516

Not sure on audio books yet - report hasn't updated.

Up 22% year over year, but I have four additonal books out since March of 2012. Not what we had hoped.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

534 across all platforms.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

8021 total plus whatever rolls in from Apple when Smashwords updates for March.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Quiss said:


> Why?


I had a new release in February that gave me a lot of momentum going into March. But my daily numbers on .com dropped a good 30-35% once the new release's first 30 days wore off. BN's slowing, too. I have been betrayed by false hope too many times to think that slide will reverse itself without intervention. ;P


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

sarbonn said:


> I'm obviously doing something seriously wrong. Not really trying to build a pity party, but man, my numbers aren't even 1 percent of what a lot of people report in this thread.


Same here. Want to share a chocolate bar?


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

sarbonn said:


> I'm obviously doing something seriously wrong. Not really trying to build a pity party, but man, my numbers aren't even 1 percent of what a lot of people report in this thread.


You have a number of titles out, so there's all the usual things to check:


Have you gotten any feedback on your books at all?
Have you built yourself a mailing list?
Have you tried changing covers, fonts, blurbs, etc?
Are they filed in the correct categories?


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

March has been a record month for me.
3,533 books sold across all markets (including audiobooks and physical copies)
Royalty grand total for this month: $7,862.25


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Slightly over 5300 for March between ebooks and paperbacks across all channels, definitely helped by a Kindle Daily Deal mid-month.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

I've sold just 150 copies of my book... This has been a quite bad month... :-(


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Javier, 150 is still pretty durn good. i wish my litfic would sell that many.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

What I find depressing is the continual decline of sales. One of my books peaked at over 3000 copies a month and now has over 50 reviews, but March sales were a miserly 11.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> What I find depressing is the continual decline of sales. One of my books peaked at over 3000 copies a month and now has over 50 reviews, but March sales were a miserly 11.


I agree, Jan-- though I don't think I had any books ever get over 3000 copies a month on Amazon, I have seen most of my Amazon figures decline dramatically over the past few months. I'm trying to get onto other sites to help compensate.



> I'm obviously doing something seriously wrong. Not really trying to build a pity party, but man, my numbers aren't even 1 percent of what a lot of people report in this thread.


All the things Diane suggested, plus remember to try not to compare yourself to others. Some people here did poorly for months or years before their books suddenly caught on; some of us did great in the distant past and are now doing worse every month; and some of us keep slogging away and sell more or less the same amount every month. Also, you often get a slightly distorted vision of reality from these threads because people who aren't selling much are less likely to post. Hang in there, and good luck!


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a good month with 2338 sold over all venues, except Apple. I won't know those numbers until SW updates. My numbers were very close to what I sold in February, except I discounted a couple of books, which brought the numbers up, but not the dollar amount. I also published a new book in March. Cranking out new books is the only thing I have found to consistently keep my sales steady. This month I will start pushing my omnibus, which is now published. It's a fickle world we live in.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

This year is definitely better than last year at this time, where I had half this.

Amazon - 185, 3 borrows, 320 Select downloads
BN - 58
Smashwords - 1 actual sale (plus the free d/l's from Read an eBook Week)
Sony - 1
Apple - 17
Kobo -2
Createspace - 2


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

19.  In 13 months, not counting my first two weeks when I sold 100 copies to anyone that knew me.  Also not counting, hand sold copies.  I always sell 15 to 19 copies. This month, createspace kept the average, I sold 10 copies in one day.  I thought, maybe its going to get past 20 this month.  Nope, 15 to 19.  Maybe this month.  I am grateful for the ones I sell.  It would be nice to get to 40 or 50  this month.


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

It was a light month for me:

It's in His Kiss: 45
Last Single Girl: 61 AND that best novella nomination that opened today *grin*


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kudos to Ed on a breakout (Breakers-out?) month. Congrats to everyone else who experienced sales growth, ended up where they wanted, or better. For those who don't feel like they did so well, hey, I've got something for you, too:

Last year in March was my third month full time as a writer and I made $14.97 off 11 sales, with a new release buried in there somewhere. This march I ended at 9,835 books sold and made somewhere just north of $30,000 in royalties. 

Just keep writing.


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Kudos to Ed on a breakout (Breakers-out?) month. Congrats to everyone else who experienced sales growth, ended up where they wanted, or better. For those who don't feel like they did so well, hey, I've got something for you, too:
> 
> Last year in March was my third month full time as a writer and I made $14.97 off 11 sales, with a new release buried in there somewhere. This march I ended at 9,835 books sold and made somewhere just north of $30,000 in royalties.
> 
> Just keep writing.


I love your posts. Very inspiring!


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

March was a good month for me.

Amazon.com- 11890
Amazon.co.uk- 1078
Barnes- 2935

I also have some sales through the other Amazons, Kobo, Apple, ARE, Smashwords, ACX and Createspace. This is my first month out of KDP and it hasn't affected me negatively.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Christian Price said:


> 19. In 13 months, not counting my first two weeks when I sold 100 copies to anyone that knew me. Also not counting, hand sold copies. I always sell 15 to 19 copies. This month, createspace kept the average, I sold 10 copies in one day. I thought, maybe its going to get past 20 this month. Nope, 15 to 19. Maybe this month. I am grateful for the ones I sell. It would be nice to get to 40 or 50 this month.


What kind of promo are you doing? Sounds like you need to sign up for some Bargain Book listings or run a few Select promos.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Kudos to Ed on a breakout (Breakers-out?) month. Congrats to everyone else who experienced sales growth, ended up where they wanted, or better. For those who don't feel like they did so well, hey, I've got something for you, too:
> 
> Last year in March was my third month full time as a writer and I made $14.97 off 11 sales, with a new release buried in there somewhere. This march I ended at 9,835 books sold and made somewhere just north of $30,000 in royalties.
> 
> Just keep writing.


As always, your numbers are outstanding and inspiring. I recall you mentioning that you made it to where you are today with little promotion. Is there anything that stands out that you can point to that might have helped kick start your success? Writing tons of books makes sense. I'm working on that now. Is there anything else that you can think of that gave you the initial push or did it all revolve around quality and quantity of books?


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Two sales late in the day ended my tally at 160 across 25 items. My biggest seller sold 74. That was a personal best in terms of sales numbers although revenue was way down on Feb. Still, I sold 15 in March 2012 so can't complain, plus Dec to March has been 113-120-158-160 so things are moving in the right direction. I've released four anthologies in the last three weeks, once of which has sold 45 copies, and I should have a third full length novel out by mid April. I have a Select promo this week and a Bookbub BB next week so April should be a decent month. I'm already planning the assault for May ...


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

RobertJCrane said:


> Kudos to Ed on a breakout (Breakers-out?) month. Congrats to everyone else who experienced sales growth, ended up where they wanted, or better. For those who don't feel like they did so well, hey, I've got something for you, too:
> 
> Last year in March was my third month full time as a writer and I made $14.97 off 11 sales, with a new release buried in there somewhere. This march I ended at 9,835 books sold and made somewhere just north of $30,000 in royalties.
> 
> Just keep writing.


Nice!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Onedayatatime said:


> March was a good month for me.
> 
> Amazon.com- 11890
> Amazon.co.uk- 1078
> ...


Even nicer!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

My March sales were average, but that was expected since I am 3 months out from my last new release. Hopefully things will pick up in the next few months with a couple new books coming out.

I have 6 books out currently, all in the same series. Beautiful Demons, book 1, is permafree almost everywhere except Amazon UK, which is why the sales are so low for that one:

Beautiful Demons: 43
Inner Demons: 487
Bitter Demons: 430
Shadow Demons: 386
Rival Demons: 402
Demons Forever: 688
*Total Sales (not including apple): 2436*
Income: $5313.80

For comparison, I had 3041 sales March 2012, so I'm close to holding steady there.

On a good note, I'm less than 700 sales away from 125,000. I will hopefully hit it in the next week or two!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Across all platforms, names and titles, I sold 9,579 ebooks in March. (Not including the multi-author compilation I'm in, which sold a shocking 1,975 copies.)

I haven't had a single "hit" book, either. That's just slow and steady, multiple titles.

I ask myself every day what I have to do, how I have to change, what I need to learn, to write the books people want to read from me. I have a ton of doubts. I have some pretty major doubts about what I'm doing right now and have already had 2 meltdowns today. But I can always do something different next month.

# of agents and editors who've contacted me: 0


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Said it before, I'll say it again. I'm just stunned by many of the numbers in this thread. Thank you all SO MUCH for your honesty and time in posting here. It's incredibly inspirational. Personally, I sold one copy in March, but part of that is because I have a pipeline building up to release in the second half of the year. So I'm not worried. I just keep loving these threads, thinking, "I have nowhere to go but up. How far? It doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is absolute persistence and getting better every day."


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Onedayatatime said:


> March was a good month for me.
> 
> Amazon.com- 11890
> Amazon.co.uk- 1078
> ...


Daaaayum!

My final (not free) tally for the month: 581 books (436 from the Zons, 85 B&N, 27 Apple). Kobo has died on me. Smashwords, too. What's surprising is how B&N and AmmyUK are really charging forward.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Dalya said:


> Across all platforms, names and titles, I sold 9,579 ebooks in March. (Not including the multi-author compilation I'm in, which sold a shocking 1,975 copies.)
> 
> I haven't had a single "hit" book, either. That's just slow and steady, multiple titles.
> 
> ...


Dude, if I had numbers like that, I wouldn't care about not having any "hit" books. That's pretty good. Definitely enough to make a living, at least in the part of the world where I am (and where I hope to be in the not-too-distant future).


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

March was kind of an epic month for me too:
Amazon US: 9400
Amazon UK: 920
In March of 2011, I sold 272


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> March was kind of an epic month for me too:
> Amazon US: 9400
> Amazon UK: 920
> In March of 2011, I sold 272


Wow, that's awesome!!!!

I ended on 110 for the month. March was my second full month. 
1 novella at $2.99. 
58 on .com
37 on .co.uk 
6 on .ca
2 on .de 
7 on CS (1 in the UK - that must be my first paperback to a stranger!).

I'm happy with that


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> March was kind of an epic month for me too:
> Amazon US: 9400
> Amazon UK: 920
> In March of 2011, I sold 272


And here I was feeling pleased with myself for my best month yet.  I've still got a long way to go and no idea if I'll get there. But I guess the important part is enjoying the journey.

I ended up with 1639 from Amazon (haven't counted other stores yet). Earnings are around $2,500 for the month and that's a big record for me. If I could stay exactly where I am for the rest of the year I'd be thrilled. But I live in terror of the gradual slide so there's pressure to keep producing. This afternoon I received my first $1000 Amazon cheque for the month of January. I swear there were tears in my eyes as I rushed off to deposit it. It was one of those moments where you go, "Wow! I'm really doing this!"


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Dara England said:


> And here I was feeling pleased with myself for my best month yet.  I've still got a long way to go and no idea if I'll get there. But I guess the important part is enjoying the journey.
> 
> I ended up with 1639 from Amazon (haven't counted other stores yet). Earnings are around $2,500 for the month and that's a big record for me. If I could stay exactly where I am for the rest of the year I'd be thrilled. But I live in terror of the gradual slide so there's pressure to keep producing. This afternoon I received my first $1000 Amazon cheque for the month of January. I swear there were tears in my eyes as I rushed off to deposit it. It was one of those moments where you go, "Wow! I'm really doing this!"


Congrats Dara and to everyone else!!! Write write write


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

My _Gadsby_ re-issue's hit the skids--with all of *8* sales during March, the lowest it's been at so far. Whatever happened, I wondered?

Meaning that another book by E.V. Wright--_The Wonderful Fairies of the Sun_--*is* making its way on Kindle during April. (Anything better, and it would've been May.)


----------



## Just Another Writer (Mar 14, 2013)

I released my book the last week in March and sold 8 copies. Hey, you have to start somewhere!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

I sold 20 this month; which is my ninth month and third highest selling month.

I also broke 100 sales, bringing my total sold to 111.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

TJHudson said:


> I sold 20 this month; which is my ninth month and third highest selling month.
> 
> I also broke 100 sales, bringing my total sold to 111.


20 seemed to be the inflection point for me. I struggled to get there, but once I did, I hit my first 100-book month very quickly. Been averaging ~35% month-over-month growth for over 6 months now.


----------

